# Kota tinggi sp Flower



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Full gallery here
http://natureye.com/cultivation/kota-tinggi-sp-flower.html


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! I'm hoping mine will flower soon too.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Beautiful growth! Your plants are amazing, and I always look forward to reading your blog. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Congratulations! Great looking plant and flower.

Was this grown using your laterite/1/3 baked clay/peat mixture?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

DelawareJim said:


> Congratulations! Great looking plant and flower.
> 
> Was this grown using your laterite/1/3 baked clay/peat mixture?
> 
> ...


5-10% peat + sand + laterite, no baked is used in this pot.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Nice! I'm hoping mine will flower soon too.


It will soon flower, these SPs love flowering...


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

It's very nice, but I suspect I'm the same as everybody else here and probably grow more than jsut crypts.

Any chance of seeing some close ups of those Bonsai in your garden?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

rs79 said:


> It's very nice, but I suspect I'm the same as everybody else here and probably grow more than jsut crypts.
> 
> Any chance of seeing some close ups of those Bonsai in your garden?


You have sharp eyes bro, creating bonsai is long term project, require huge amount of times and patience. I'm learning bonsai creation from a master who have 40years experiences in this field, Chinese bonsai history is more than 3000 years but sadly the real technics of bonsai making are almost lost.

Most of the products you see in the internet/market are Japanese style who they learned incompletely from China hundreds years ago. They believe by collecting and potting young tree followed by style the young tree by pruning, wiring and jining can make a good bonsai in shorter time, that's why most of the product you seem unbalance if measure the ratio of the trunk with whole tree.

If you search dictionary for the word bonsai this is the result you will get
_Tree or plant that has been dwarfed using special techniques_
but there real meaning of bonsai is the _scenario of nature "replica" on pot_, its more than the tree itself, it attach to chinese philosophy.

Bonsai should be started styling (trunk) since very young age, few months after growing from seed, a tree about 6" tall can aged about 6 years old or older, the qualified bonsai shouldn't taller than 1 meter. The actual value of bonsai is very much equal to time spent.

Picture below is a bigger tree about 10 years old, unfinished product









This tree is much smaller but one of the oldest i have, about 15 years old









This young tree aged about 7 years old


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

What's your substrate for the bonsai? It looks like you're using akadama or kanuma?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

DelawareJim said:


> What's your substrate for the bonsai? It looks like you're using akadama or kanuma?
> 
> Cheers.
> Jim


Special formula substrate bought from bonsai nursery, my guess is baked clay+peat+??. Top cover with baked clay.


----------

